

Showing you my new project: UXPatrol - peteriliev
http://uxpatrol.com

======
peteriliev
Hello, everybody! I just launched my new sideproject. It's called UXPatrol and
it's a weekly newsletter with the best articles, videos and resources for UX
designers.

Everybody can suggest a link and the newsletter is human curated by me.

Critique and ideas are welcome!

